# Flying Doo Doo



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a link to a picture taken by our local newspaper. I'll post others when I get them from my friend, her husband took some awesome pictures of Doo and his Dock Diving premier.

Tulelake Butte Valley Fair: Opening Day | News and Features | Herald and News


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photo!!! " Flying Doo Doo " made me crack up, heehee


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

awesome pic! At first I was worried this was a post about some dog playing with its poo or something.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought it was about monkeys!

Great picture. Love the focus and intensity on his face!

Just wondering: do girl dogs also dock dive, it seems boys would be more likely to want to do this.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Just wondering: do girl dogs also dock dive, it seems boys would be more likely to want to do this.


Yes, there were girls there. If Breeze wasn't coming into heat and making all the boys nuts, I probably would have taken her too, she would have been great at it. No girls in heat allowed.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I was imagining flying dog doo!!! LOL!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did you guys have fun? It looks like a blast.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so glad you had a great time. The golden stop is rather common BUT as I said this is a confidence game. As Doo's confidence grows it cold go away. Keep using less dock until he gets more confident, don't try to run the full dock until his confidence improves. 

Maxine was the QUEEN of stop and drop. She would get up on the dock, jump around SO excited. I would sit her half way, she would RUN down the dock with immense speed, slam on the brakes, and plop into the pool. Her personal best was 6'6" She LOVED it. LOL 

Goo says "GO DOO!".


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yahoo-doo-doo!! ;-)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

newport said:


> I was imagining flying dog doo!!! LOL!


Me too! :uhoh::


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great photo of Doo's first jump. He looks like a natural.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it, Flying DOO DOO!!! More pictures! I want more pictures!!! )

Dock diving is so fun, I would love to do it more, but its not here often and when it is it is always an agility weekend!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That was an awesome picture! Go Doo Doo!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I sure wish that when there was flying doo doo at my house, it looked that cool!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*More Doo Pictures...*

Some more of Doo Dock Diving...

The classic stop and jump:









We have liftoff:









Splash down:


----------

